# YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2KB)



## Hair Iam (Apr 3, 2008)

If you know the word it says God is "jealous for us" "not of us"..you will see and hear  what I mean




http://youtube.com/watch?v=JW4LLwkgmqA


----------



## SexyC (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

Wow!! How blind? She said that when she heard that it didnt feel right to her but what she should know is that when you get that feeling it it the holy spirit telling you something . She probably should have looked deeper into the phase "God is  a Jealous God". And just to think of how many people were miss led .


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



SexyC said:


> Wow!! How blind? She said that when she heard that it didnt feel right to her but what she should know is that when you get that feeling it it the holy spirit telling you something . She probably should have looked deeper into the phase "God is  a Jealous God". And just to think of how many people were miss led .



Good point


----------



## AmyInAtl (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

The man was asked, what did he think of, death, and of himself, when he would, more or less, be passed from this world.

He said he gave it no thought. 

For me, that said crackpot, all day.

Po tang's.


----------



## comike (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

Well....I believe God when He said that "every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord".  Let folks think what they may but I believe God.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

This might be off topic...but I'll put it out there for consideration....

I recall hearing somebody say (maybe at church) about how such spiritual-type "movements" (like psychics and similar) usually have a Black female as the spokesperson. Examples such as this.... Also Miss Cleo and Dionne Warwick, Mother Love, etc....

This is following that same pattern, although Oprah has transcended by leaps and bounds the others previously mentioned.... Oprah's reach with this is global....


----------



## SEMO (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

It boggles my mind to think that people believe that they can create a god.  Denying God doesn't allow you to create your own god to your liking .


----------



## Joyful1 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

speechless...


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

IMO, that was a pretty judgmental video.  This Christian forum alone represents a wide variety of Christian religions and not all say or believe the same thing.  There are Christians in this very forum who really do believe God is a jealous God--_in that exact context_--and are reading this thread.  I feel that if your beliefs are working for you, that is what's most important.  What other people choose to do or believe is their business.


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pslo04hB1Rk&feature=related

at 7:36 she said: 





> "...I believe in my way but I don't believe that it is the only way..."


 which came after she stated that she is a Christian, albeit a "free-thinking Christian" but she did state that she is a Christian. The quote that I referenced above is, in essence, Oprah saying that she believes in Christ. However, she also believes that there are different paths to God for different people. 
_
Now, those of us who are Christians know that Jesus is the Way the Truth and the Light and that no person comes to the Father but through Jesus. _ 

In all of these video clips I've watched, Oprah has yet to specifically say that she does not believe in God or Christ. She keeps reiterating that she does not believe that there is only one way. Perhaps this is an example of 2 Tim. 3:5 - she is denying the power and touting forms of godliness. 

I've met Oprah, but I did not ask her about her religious beliefs. So far in these clips, she has said clearly that 1. she is a Christian and believes in Jesus Christ, he is her Lord and Savior but 2. she clearly said that she believes that _for other people_ there may be other ways.

Based on other statements she _has_ made, my opinion is that she has been exposed to at worst, intentionally taught false doctrines or at best, incorrect doctrine taught in a genuinely unintentional way. In either case, she is mistaken in her hope that there are other paths or ways to God outside of or rather than Jesus.


----------



## *KP* (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



jenniferohjenny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pslo04hB1Rk&feature=related
> 
> at 7:36 she said: which came after she stated that she is a Christian, albeit a "free-thinking Christian" but she did state that she is a Christian. The quote that I referenced above is, in essence, Oprah saying that she believes in Christ. However, she also believes that there are different paths to God for different people.
> 
> ...




I've not seen the clip becuase I am at work and youtube is blocked.  

My thought on the bolded - whether it is right or wrong, Oprah is not going to tell a large chunk of her audience (directly or indirectly) that they are wrong because they do not believe Jesus is the way and the truth.  I don't know what % of Oprah's audience is non-Christian but I'd assume it was quite a lot.  If she stood up there saying "If you don't believe in Jesus, you are going to hell!" or someting along those lines I am sure that people would call her judgemental, would stop watching her and she would no longer have her "global reach".

I guess she is trying to watch what she says so she doesn't offend anybody - and I'm sure she has people that advise her on this.

Again, I'm not saying she is right to do it but I think I get the "why" behind it


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



Isis said:


> *IMO, that was a pretty judgmental video*. This Christian forum alone represents a wide variety of Christian religions and not all say or believe the same thing. There are Christians in this very forum who really do believe God is a jealous God--_in that exact context_--and are reading this thread. I feel that if your beliefs are working for you, that is what's most important. What other people choose to do or believe is their business.


 
I agree with you Isis. I definitely think this video was taken out of context. I have seen Oprah in several interviews, and I've ALWAYS heard her say "I don't need therapy, b/c I have Jesus." "I don't need this, b/c I have Jesus."

I do think Oprah is getting a little "new age," but not necessarily in the way we might think. I trust that GOD knows Oprah's heart more than me (or any of us).  I do think that Oprah kinda "missed the point" about the "jealous God." To me that's always meant that He wants to be our #1.

Also, for the record, I've gone to church and sat through sermons that left my heart feeling bad. I feel good that whenever something doesn't sit right with my soul (no matter where/what it is) MY HEAVENLY FATHER WILL LEAD ME THROUGH IT


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

I just bumped up the thread with this link, but I think in light of this thread, I am going to attach the link here. A lot of time IMO, we worry about certain things (not saying we shouldn't, but overlook so many other things). Please watch below ladies!

http://www.interviewwiththedevil.com/


----------



## plainj (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

Wow. My sister is getting into this thing with Oprah. She's been trying to get me to buy Eckhart Tolle's book and to join Oprah's online class on these teachings. We both have negative baggage from previous churches and so whenever we get into a conversation about churches and religion, she says "That's why I'm more into being spiritual and not religious" but I keep trying to tell her it's not about religion or being religious but about a relationship with God. She did start a cover to cover reading of the Bible so that's progress. Although she keeps pushing this on me, something (Holy Spirit) in my spirit keeps telling me to stay away from it. I'm just not interested in it. IDK.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



> I new oprah lost her mind when she had Obama on her show and now this proves it.



When you scratch the surface of the religion based criticisms of Oprah, Obama, Rev Wright, etc., the theme becomes very clear.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

To be a Christian means to be a follower/worshipper of Jesus Christ and His teachings. He teaches that He is the Way, the Truth and the Life and no one comes to the Father but by Him. If you believe that there are other ways to God than Jesus you aren't a Christian. Before I converted I pretty much believed the same way as Oprah, Obama etc.. I believed that people of other religions were worshipping God just calling Him by different names and that it was good enough for Him. I wasn't a Christian but called myself one and truly believed I was one and would have been very offended if someone had said I wasn't. I was a nominal Christian, a Christian in name only. My lifestyle and ways of thinking showed me that I wasn't a true Chrisitian and I wasn't able to see that until I converted. I believe that she truly believes that she is a Christian but a more open-minded, modern one. Like those of us here that have converted, just like us she has to find out that He is God and that He is the only way to the Father,heaven and true peace. I think she's searching for Him which is a good thing. Hopefully she will come to know Him as her Savior and converts and lives her life as a true believer.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

I think that sometimes the message "God is a jealous God" can be taken out of context.

God is not jealous of "us" or our "worldly possessions." God wants us to be blessed in every aspect of our lives. On the contrary, as a Christian, God does not want us worshipping molten images and materialistic things. He wants to be glorified and honored because He created all things. Therefore, we should worship the Creator (God) and not the creation.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



MSHONEY said:


> To be a Christian means to be a follower/worshipper of Jesus Christ and His teachings. He teaches that He is the Way, the Truth and the Life and no one comes to the Father but by Him.


 

Made me think of this scripture......

John 14:6
6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



special_k said:


> [/color]
> 
> I've not seen the clip becuase I am at work and youtube is blocked.
> 
> ...


 

That's what I always thought.  That she was not being specific or denying others' ways because of who she is and her large following (no pun intended).  That she was being careful with what she said however, that seems to backfire because at the same time it's like she's denouncing.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



metamorfhosis said:


> Made me think of this scripture......
> 
> John 14:6
> 6 Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


 
As I heard somebody else put it: Jesus KNOWS His ADDRESS!!!!

And honestly, I don't feel the Lord is into ambiguity. There are too many examples from the CHRISTIAN Bible where the Lord was very, VERY PRECISE regarding how to do things.

So until there's A NAME given for whatever/whichever "god" one is speaking of, we "ain't" even in the same BOOK, much less the same page.

What's your god's NAME?


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



MSHONEY said:


> To be a Christian means to be a follower/worshipper of Jesus Christ and His teachings. He teaches that He is the Way, the Truth and the Life and no one comes to the Father but by Him. If you believe that there are other ways to God than Jesus you aren't a Christian. Before I converted I pretty much believed the same way as Oprah, Obama etc.. I believed that people of other religions were worshipping God just calling Him by different names and that it was good enough for Him. I wasn't a Christian but called myself one and truly believed I was one and would have been very offended if someone had said I wasn't. I was a nominal Christian, a Christian in name only. My lifestyle and ways of thinking showed me that I wasn't a true Chrisitian and I wasn't able to see that until I converted. I believe that she truly believes that she is a Christian but a more open-minded, modern one. Like those of us here that have converted, just like us she has to find out that He is God and that He is the only way to the Father,heaven and true peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree


----------



## Zeal (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



Hair Iam said:


> If you know the word it says God is "jealous for us" "not of us"..you will see and hear what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I actaully feel sick to my stomach right now.  I knew that something wasn't right with her a few years ago when she started that spritual "thing" on her show a few years ago.

What make Oprah think God is jealous of her?  She does not know what that scripture means.  It means don't put anything before him.. Not your boyfriend, your husband or even your Pastor. That is what he is jealous of. This saddens my spirit and heart.  Many are called, few are chosen and she is acting like she is not chosen.

We are definately in the last days. The fact that the govt wants to start a Dept. of peace is a sure sign.

Let's all add Oprah to our prayer list.


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

his 





cocoberry10 said:


> I just bumped up the thread with this link, but I think in light of this thread, I am going to attach the link here. A lot of time IMO, we worry about certain things (not saying we shouldn't, but overlook so many other things). Please watch below ladies!
> 
> http://www.interviewwiththedevil.com/


this was powerful ...true but sad..the road is very narrow


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



RelaxerRehab said:


> As I heard somebody else put it: Jesus KNOWS His ADDRESS!!!!
> 
> And honestly, I don't feel the Lord is into ambiguity. There are too many examples from the CHRISTIAN Bible where the Lord was very, VERY PRECISE regarding how to do things.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I had to do this


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



special_k said:


> [/color]
> 
> I've not seen the clip becuase I am at work and youtube is blocked.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I looked at the clip and I agree that she is missing point with "God is a jealous God" but I think in saying there is more than one way she is trying to respect all cultures are beleif. 
I am Christian but "without following our believing", I respect different religions. I think that is especially key for Oprah was has to attract million of people from different walks of life. Saying Jesus/ God is the only way will alienate many viewer. Plus she interview tons of people with different religions and respect them too.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

I do really like oprah although she can be a litte new age for me......toward the end of the video they mentioned obama and had his picture on the cover of that book...like he couldn't be trusted.....what does he have to do with all of this??


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



godsflowerrr said:


> I do really like oprah although she can be a litte new age for me......*toward the end of the video they mentioned obama and had his picture on the cover of that book...like he couldn't be trusted.....what does he have to do with all of this?? *



Because Oprah supports Obama politically and it's threatening when 2 or more black folk begin to congregate. 

It's racism disguised as piety.


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



JCoily said:


> Because Oprah supports Obama politically and* it's threatening when 2 or more black folk begin to congregate*.
> 
> *It's racism disguised as piety*.


 
I was just about the say something like this.


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



Zeal said:


> I actaully feel sick to my stomach right now.  I knew that something wasn't right with her a few years ago when she started that spritual "thing" on her show a few years ago.
> 
> What make Oprah think God is jealous of her?  She does not know what that scripture means.  It means don't put anything before him.. Not your boyfriend, your husband or even your Pastor. That is what he is jealous of. This saddens my spirit and heart.  Many are called, few are chosen and she is acting like she is not chosen.
> 
> ...



You said a mouth full


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



comike said:


> Well....I believe God when He said that "every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord". Let folks think what they may but I believe God.


I agree, I thought Oprah was intelligent. But I stopped liking her a long time ago.


----------



## chicacanella (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



special_k said:


> [/color]
> 
> I've not seen the clip becuase I am at work and youtube is blocked.
> 
> ...


 

And that in itself is the problem with being a secular artist. Jesus said that if you deny him before men, then he will deny you before his father. There isn't enough money, or power, or audience seclusion in the world to make me deny Jesus.


----------



## chicacanella (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



Zeal said:


> I actaully feel sick to my stomach right now. I knew that something wasn't right with her a few years ago when she started that spritual "thing" on her show a few years ago.
> 
> What make Oprah think God is jealous of her? *She does not know what that scripture means. It means don't put anything before him.. Not your boyfriend, your husband or even your Pastor. That is what he is jealous of. This saddens my spirit and heart. Many are called, few are chosen and she is acting like she is not chosen.*
> 
> ...


 

That is why the bible says that the Word of God is foolishness to people who don't believe or heathens. You need the holy spirit to interpret the scripture, which is why an agnostic may be able to understand some things but other things, he or she can not. And even people who have received the holy spirit get it wrong sometimes, how much more will someone who doesn't have revelation get it wrong?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

Obama has said the same thing. About Jesus being his way, but nto the only way for people. I wonder if they are using words in a very specific way not to offend people.

Meaning Jesus is his way..the only way for him to live peacefully, happily, and lovingly here on this earth. But, others may find they live that way following something else? 

I don't know and I can't make excuses for them. But, this is one thing about Obama I do not like. Eventhough these folks are grown they are babies when it comes to Christ. Maybe God will use them and make it clear and real to him that he is the only way.

I believe Jesus is the only to God who created us.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

John 14
Jesus is the Way, the Truth, and the Life, no one come to the father except through him.  That is the Only way.

Mya Angelo and Oprah stopped associating with each other a few years ago because Mya thought Oprah go too "uppity and New age for her."  Wonder if this had something to do with it.  Mya is older and a wise woman... hmmm.


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*



chicacanella said:


> And that in itself is the problem with being a secular artist. Jesus said that if you deny him before men, then he will deny you before his father. There isn't enough money, or power, or audience seclusion in the world to make me deny Jesus.


 

God bless..powerful


----------



## gone_fishing (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

OPRAH - GOD IS JEALOUS FOR YOUR SOUL! NOT FOR YOUR MONEY - NOT FOR YOUR LIFE for GOD GIVETH AND GOD TAKETH AWAY!

HE WANTS YOUR SOUL WITH HIM AND NOT IN ETERNAL DAMNATION! THAT IS WHAT THAT JEALOUS MEANS!

God is speaking of people making idols and bowing down and worshiping those idols instead of giving God the worship that belongs to Him alone. God is possessive of the worship and service that belong to Him. It is a sin (as God points out in this commandment) to worship or serve anything other than Him. So, in summary, it is a sin when we desire, or we are envious, or we are jealous of someone because he has something that we do not have. It is a different use of the word jealous when God says He is jealous. What He is jealous for belongs to Him; worship and service belong to Him alone, and are to be given to Him alone.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

WOW this is a deep thread! Wow it says in Galatians 6:7 NLT

We reap what we sow!

Pray for Oprah!


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

*
God's name is Jealous. Ex. 34:14 *
(Note:keep in mind that this is primarily in direct relation to God's covenant with Israel. this is not to say that he is not still the same way - God is unchanging - but this passage, is specific to His covenant with Israel)

*I found a good link that is very short and sweet. http://www.rationalchristianity.net/jealous.html

Perhaps Oprah misunderstood what the minister meant and he probably did not explain what it meant. But Oprah (from what I've seen in the clip that we are discussing) has not denied Jesus. 

I also disagree that she is trying to appeal to mass audiences and does not want to offend her viewers. It is my opinion that the vast majority of her "followers" are Christians. In a clip I saw (not sure if it was the one we are discussing) a Christian asked how to reconcile her Christian faith/beliefs with ET's book. 

We, in America, have been exposed to God's word and offered salvation, it is each individual's decision if they wish to accept the Gift that is freely given by God.

Oprah is accountable to the Jesus/God that she claims she believes in for all that she does as it relates to possibly leading people down paths away from Truth, but she is not responsible for the decisions her viewers make to follow her.

I guess we should also be down on her for introducing people to The Secret. There are several threads on LHCF about that and there are many members here, Christian and not, who are practicing the principles taught in The Secret. 

Is it any less "incorrect" for a Christian to ask the "universe" for what you want, believe and then receive? That is exactly what TS teaches. It is also EXACTLY what prosperity teachers teach. The only difference is in church we are taught to ask God not the universe.

I think that my point is, just because Oprah thinks that there are other beliefs out there or other ways to get to God does not mean that she herself has rejected or denounces Christ.

Yes, we can still ask the question, how does one who DOES believe in and follow Christ willingly espouse beliefs that the bible teaches against?

Perhaps, we should all pray for Oprah. Let me also add, Jesus said to love our neighbor - on that commandment hang all the others and the profits. So far she seems to be exemplifying that - she loves people so much that she uses her power and wealth to make other people's lives better and isn't that what Christ taught? She is doing the right thing (meaning loving her neighbor), she just may be doing it in the wrong way and possibly stemming all the way back to incorrect teaching from the pulpit and poor examples from other Christians.


My apologies for my "rant"(?) I just have so much to say. Sorry 




*


----------



## didirose (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

^^^ I think you said it pretty well>

In regards the "Secret" and this idea of the "universe".  Those who call ourselves Christian should be weary of equating God to the universe, or energy, or even force or source.  These things are God created which is the only reason why man can manipulate them.  Science is learning more of how to manipulate this energy, God's creation, however I don't think it's wise for those who label themselves Christian to think they are manifesting goals/relationships/material things by tapping into God when in actually it is only the use of his creation.

In regards to Oprah, yes even the great talk show host can make spiritual mistakes.  She's human.  I hope while she opens her book and meditates with Tolle she continues to open her bible and seek some guidance from her pastor.

*huge sigh*

It's still even a "medical" fact that *prayer still works*.*deeper sigh*


----------



## melodee (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: YOU MUST WATCH this hurry it may be taken off utube today Oprah denies Jesus! (2K*

didirose, I like your post and agree.

Also to further clarify, physical/measurable energy and spiritual/unmeasurable energy are two different things.  Science deals with physical energy, and metaphysics takes it beyond the physical to the "meta physical".


----------

